#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Επανεκπόνηση μελέτης κατανομής δαπανών σε παλιά πολυκατοικία

## nik_christop

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα!

μου εχει ζητηθει να κανω μια μελετη κατανομης δαπανων σε παλια πολυκατοικια, λογω αλλαγης σωματων στα διαμερισματα, καθως και αυτονομησης καποιων διαμερισματων.

επειδη δε μου εχει τυχει κατι τετοιο στο παρελθον, θα μπορουσε καποιος με σχετικη εμπειρια να με κατευθυνει; 

Πιο συγκεκριμενα, αρχικα μια τετοια μελετη μπορει να γινει συφωνα με τον κανονισμο της πολυκατοικιας; 

Θα πρεπει να μετρησω σωματα και στηλες του δικτυου ανα διαμερισμα για να ειμαι ακριβης; Υπαρχει αλλος προσεγγιστικος τροπος; 

Επισης, ποσο κοστολογειται μια τετοια μελετη;

σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερον, καλες γιορτες με υγεια!

----------


## Xάρης

1) 


> μια τετοια μελετη μπορει να γινει συφωνα με τον κανονισμο της πολυκατοικιας;


Πώς να σου απαντήσει κάποιος χωρίς να έχει διαβάσει τον κανονισμό της οικοδομής; 
Το θέμα γίνεται αντικείμενο νομικού και όχι μηχανικού. Καλύτερα να συμβουλευτείς κάποιον δικηγόρο πρώτα. 
Έλεγξε αν υπάρχει σχετική απόφαση της Γενικής Συνέλευσης της οικοδομής.
Την ανάθεση για την εκπόνηση της μελέτης ποιος στη δίνει; Ο Διαχειριστής; Να υπογράψεις οπωσδήποτε συμφωνητικό.

2) 


> Θα πρεπει να μετρησω σωματα και στηλες του δικτυου ανα διαμερισμα για να ειμαι ακριβης; Υπαρχει αλλος προσεγγιστικος τροπος;


Αν και δεν είμαι μηχανολόγος, νομίζω ότι το να μετρήσεις τις θερμίδες των υπαρχόντων σωμάτων είναι το πρώτο που πρέπει να κάνεις.
Όπως επίσης και τις απώλειες κάθε διαμερίσματος.
Όμως, έχει σημασία αν τα διαμερίσματα στα οποία θα κατανεμηθούν οι δαπάνες θέρμανσης είναι γειτονικά ή όχι.
Υπάρχει ωρομέτρηση, θερμιδομέτρηση, τίποτα;

3) 


> ποσο κοστολογειται μια τετοια μελετη;


Οι αμοιβές είναι ελεύθερες και καθορίζονται κατόπιν διαπραγμάτευσης με τον πελάτη μας.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου υπολόγισε (αν είσαι νέος συνάδελφος) 20¤ την ώρα απασχόλησής σου. Θεωρώ ότι είναι το απολύτως ελάχιστο αν θέλει κάποιος να επιβιώσει ως μηχανικός και όχι απλώς να βγάλει τη χρονιά.
Στην αμοιβή αυτή θα πρέπει να προσθέσεις την αμοιβή για την ευθύνη που αναλαμβάνεις αναλόγως της εργασίας βέβαια. Άλλοι οι κίνδυνοι και οι ευθύνες για μια στατική μελέτη, άλλοι για μια αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη, άλλοι για μια ηλεκτρολογική μελέτη κι άλλοι για μια μελέτη κατανομής δαπανών θέρμανσης.
Πάντα να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι μπορεί να χρειαστείς δικηγόρο και να τρέχεις στα δικαστήρια. Σε μια τέτοια απευκταία περίπτωση θα δώσεις με το καλημέρα 300¤.
Ακόμα και μια μελέτη κατανομής δαπανών θέρμανσης έχει κινδύνους. Ένας θιγόμενος ιδιοκτήτης μπορεί να σου ζητά με αγωγή τα ρέστα.

----------


## spapako

Σχετικά με αυτό το ζήτημα παραθέτω γνώμη συναδέλφου την οποία και προσυπογράφω, στην οποία αναφέρει επιγραμματικά τα νομικά προβλήματα που υπάρχουν για εκπόνηση νέας μελέτης κατανομής δαπανών θέρμανσης σύμφωνα με ΦΕΚ Δ631/1985.

"Σε μια πολυκατοικία ας πούμε που δεν έχει σωστή αντιμετώπιση του καταμερισμού θέρμανσης ένας μηχανολόγος όταν θα πάει να κάνει τη δουλειά του θα βρει άπειρα αδιέξοδα. Και να σου περιγράψω μερικά:
·         Για να γίνει σωστή μελέτη κατανομής δαπανών χρειάζονται τα εμβαδά των επιφανειών καθώς και των παράπλευρων επιφανειών.  Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν αυθαιρεσίες , κάποιοι Η/Υ θα έχουν κλείσει. Δε σου λέει κανένας αν μπορείς να τους λάβεις υπόψη  αλλά ούτε και το αντίθετο, άρα είσαι εκτεθειμένος.
·         Άλλο παράδειγμα , αλλαγή της ισχύος των θερμαντικών σωμάτων. Ο νόμος λέει ότι για κάθε τροποποίηση των θερμαντικών σωμάτων ή της αρχιτεκτονικής των χώρων (προηγούμενο πρόβλημα) ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώσει για να γίνει καινούρια μελέτη κατανομή δαπανών. Ναι αλλά πως να γίνει νέα μελέτη  αφού η ισχύ των σωμάτων δεν μπαίνει στον υπολογισμό. Άρα θα βγάλει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Στον υπολογισμό μπαίνουν οι απώλειες του χώρου όπου βάση αυτών τοποθετούμε τα αντίστοιχα σώματα. 
·         Μιλάει για υποχρεωτική θερμιδομέτρηση, αλλά πόσοι ακόμα χρησιμοποιούν ωρομετρητές; Καταλαβαίνεις πόσα προβλήματα δημιουργούνται. 

Υπάρχει τεχνική οδηγία πάνω από 5 χρόνια (πρόταση Νόμου) που τα διορθώνει αυτά αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει εγκριθεί. Εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να βάλω την υπογραφή μου σε ένα τόσο θολό τοπίο όσο και να θέλω να ασχοληθώ, και για να πω την αμαρτία μου 2 -3 περιπτώσεις δε τις υπέγραψα.
 Μετά είναι και οικονομικό το θέμα. Εγώ να κάτσω να βγάλω όλες τις απώλειες, να μετρήσω τις επιφάνειες που κλείστηκαν (αν υπάρχουν σχέδια) ακόμα να μετρήσω κ όλες τις επιφάνειες ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχουν σχέδια και να φτιάξω μια σωστή κατανομή δαπανών. Να έχω όλη τη καλή διάθεση να κάνω τρομερή έκπτωση γιατί είναι για υπάρχον κτίριο και να σταματήσουν τη γκρίνια οι ένοικοι, πόσο είναι διατεθιμένος να σου δώσει ο άλλος για ένα ''πινακάκι'' όπως θα σου πει στο τέλος;"

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

> χρειάζονται τα εμβαδά των επιφανειών καθώς και των παράπλευρων επιφανειών. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν αυθαιρεσίες , κάποιοι Η/Υ θα έχουν κλείσει. Δε σου λέει κανένας αν μπορείς να τους λάβεις υπόψη αλλά ούτε και το αντίθετο, άρα είσαι εκτεθειμένος.


Υπάρχει το νομικό προηγούμενο με το ΠΕΑ όπου καταγράφεις την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση ασχέτως αν οι αυθαίρετοι χώροι έχουν τακτοποιηθεί ή όχι.
Άρα, κατά την μελέτη, θα καταγράψουμε τους χώρους και τα ανοίγματα ως έχουν κατασκευασθεί ανεξαρτήτως του τι αναφέρεται στην οικοδομική άδεια.




> πως να γίνει νέα μελέτη αφού η ισχύ των σωμάτων δεν μπαίνει στον υπολογισμό. Άρα θα βγάλει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Στον υπολογισμό μπαίνουν οι απώλειες του χώρου όπου βάση αυτών τοποθετούμε τα αντίστοιχα σώματα.


Στη θέση σου θα έκανα την μελέτη βάσει των απωλειών όπως θα έχουν ορθά υπολογιστεί από τις πραγματικές διαστάσεις χώρων και ανοιγμάτων, θερμομονώσεις και προσανατολισμών. Θα υπολόγιζα τα θεωρητικά απαιτούμενα σώματα σε κάθε διαμέρισμα και μετά θα έκανα ανακατανομή των δαπανών βάσει των πραγματικά τοποθετημένων σωμάτων. Εφόσον αυτό τεκμηριώνεται επιστημονικά θεωρώ ότι είναι νόμιμο και στέκει σε ενδεχόμενο δικαστήριο απ' τη στιγμή μάλιστα που υπάρχει νομοθετικό κενό.




> Μιλάει για υποχρεωτική θερμιδομέτρηση, αλλά πόσοι ακόμα χρησιμοποιούν ωρομετρητές;


Δεν κάνουμε μελέτη για νέα οικοδομή που δεν έχει κατασκευαστεί. Έχουμε δεδομένη την οικοδομή και τα χαρακτηριστικά αυτής και στόχος μας είναι ο δικαιότερος καταμερισμός των δαπανών θέρμανσης βάσει της ισχύουσας σήμερα νομοθεσίας (παρόλο που μπορεί να μην ισχύ την εποχή κατασκευής της οικοδομής) και όταν δεν υπάρχει νομοθεσία βάσει της επιστήμης και μόνο. Άρα, θεωρώ ότι δεν τίθεται θέμα είτε υπάρχουν θερμιδομετρητές, είτε ωρομετρητές, είτε τίποτα.

Εκεί που πρέπει να δώσουμε προσοχή είναι σε ένα καλό *συμφωνητικό* που θα μας καλύπτει και θα υπογράψουν όλοι οι συνιδιοκτήτες της οικοδομής. Σε ένα τέτοιο συμφωνητικό θα πρέπει να αναφέρουμε το πώς θα γίνει η κατανομή, δηλαδή όσα αναφέραμε παραπάνω.

Το μεγαλύτερο όμως πρόβλημα και κατά τη γνώμη μου αξεπέραστο είναι το *οικονομικό* που ανέφερες. Αν θέλεις να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σωστά, το κόστος θα βγει υψηλό και όλο και κάποιος συνιδιοκτήτης δεν θα το δέχεται και δεν θα υπογράφει το συμφωνητικό.

----------


## spapako

Αξεπέραστο όπως αναφέρεις...

Επίσης κάτι τελευταίο. Εφόσον υπάρχει 100% συναίνεση, πρέπει να αλλάξει ο κανονισμός της πολυκατοικίας και επίσης αν αναγράφονταν ποσοστά δαπανών θέρμανσης στα συμβόλαια, να γίνουν και νέα συμβόλαια με τα σωστά ποσοστά. Εκτός και αν υπάρχει άτυπη συμφωνία μεταξύ των ιδιοκτητών να τηρούν τη νέα κατανομή χωρίς να αλλάξουν τα συμβόλαια (με κίνδυνο βέβαια κάποιος στο μέλλον να προσφύγει δικαστικά ενάντια στη νέα κατανομή).
Τέλος αν υπάρχει κατανομή δαπανών θέρμανσης στην πολεοδομία, θα πρέπει να κατατεθεί και εκεί η νέα κατανομή.

Συνοψίζοντας και επειδή στις μέρες ο κόσμος το ψάχνει αρκετά με τις δαπάνες θέρμανσης, το θέμα δεν είναι καθόλου απλό και θα συνιστούσα στους συναδέλφους να είναι ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικοί αν ασχοληθούν με αυτό.

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την κατακλείδα σου.
Θα πρότεινα δε, να δίνουμε ιδιαίτερο βάρος στο συμφωνητικό.

Η μελέτη θα μπορούσε να γίνει χωρίς να υλοποιηθούν όλα όσα ορθά αναφέρεις, (τροποποίηση συμβολαίων κ.λπ.), αναλόγως της χρήσης της μελέτης.

----------

